# Knicks to Sign Roger Mason



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> FisolaNYDN Knicks to sign Roger Mason for one-year, $1.4 million contract. Knicks refused to give up future No. 1 pick to land Rudy Fernandez


http://twitter.com/FisolaNYDN


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd prefer Rudy Fernandez but Mason is a solid backup 2 guard. I believe he's lost a step to his game but is certainly better than Shannon Brown.

P.S., Did you hear about the Knicks reacquiring Jared Jefferies? I liked him in NYK and would encourage the move to happen but we gave up 2 draft picks just to move his contract. Why the hell didn't the Knicks just give up Curry and take back David Anderson in that McGrady deal? It feels like we gave those picks up for nothing.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i also would prefer rudy ...but if all he cost is money and not even alot of that , its a very good signing ...6'5 combo guard , good defense. career 38 % 3pt shooter...not incredibly old.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Could be a nice asset in a trade...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

:whiteflag:
*After the signing of Roger Mason/Andy Rautins
the Knicks have 13 players under contract* 

1) Raymond Felton PG 6.1 198 
2) Toney Douglas G 6.1 200
3) Andy Rautins G 6.4 194

4) Roger Mason SG 6.5 212 
5) Bill Walker SG 6.6 220 

6) Kelenna Azubuike SF 6-5 220 
7) Wilson Chandler SF 6-8 225 
8) Danilo Gallinari F 6.10 225
9) Anthony Randolph F 6.10 220

10) Amare Stoudemire PF 6.10 250
11) Ronny Turiaf PF 6.10 249

12) Eddy Curry C 6.11 295 
13) Timofey Mozgov C 7.1 270 

I added the size/weight/positions these players perform their best ball at, plus drafted at. 
All for the reason of headcoach Dantoni....system 
:combust: 
I was going to put down the playingtime minutes each player average the previous 2 seasons


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think playing time is going to be tight for players. The good news is though that they all have value in a potential trade (hello Mr. Carmelo Anthony!). This is by far the best team we've had in a decade. It'll be exciting to see them prove it on the court.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

So what's the lineup looking like? I know he usually only plays 8 guys, but the year Amare was hurt he expanded his rotation some. I'm guessing Bill Walker or Azubuike gets taken out of the rotation and I put Turiaf in at backup C because I think Randolph and Gallo are too skinny, even in this system to play C. Plus Curry is never in shape and I know nothing of Mozgov besides that he seems like a bit of a project. I like the talent on this team..definitely the best since Sprewell, Houston, Camby, and Kurt Thomas were there.

PG-Felton 
SG-Mason
SF-Chandler
PF-Gallo
C-Amare

Rotation
PG-Douglas
SG-Walker
SF-Azubuike
PF-Randolph
C-Turiaf

Towel wavers
G-Rautins
C-Curry
C-Mozgov


----------

